# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  pics of deca durabolin Redijects

## gust5

red ones are deca 50/ml green ones are deca 25/ml

----------


## PaPaPumP

25mg?? Is this stuff for a single sperm or something. Gosh, you need like um-teen of those bad bears for one go. :EEK!:

----------


## gust5

i know this is very weak , but it's the only one we can get here ,,
but i use it only to mix with sustanon  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## partyboynyc

it's like christmas!!!they make nice stocking stuffers.

----------

